# Ein viereckiger Pinsel ohne Fading!



## zenturioxvii (3. November 2006)

Hallo!
Bekomme gleich einen Kollaps!
Ich möchte bei Photoshop einen harten Pinsel haben, aber ich bekomme das das einfach nicht hin.
z.b. 4Pixel breit und 4Pixel hoch. Ohne, dass am Rand des Pinsels immer Fading kommt. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten freuen 

Gruß
Z


----------



## regurge (3. November 2006)

Buntstiftwerkzeug 4 px


----------



## zenturioxvii (3. November 2006)

super! Danke dir. So gehts!
Eine kleine Frage habe ich noch: Wie kann ich denn aus einer langen Linie eine Art Bogen machen?


----------



## regurge (3. November 2006)

im nachhinein kannst eine bereits gezeichnete Linie nur mehr mit Umwegen biegen (zu aufwendig)

besser gleich eine halbrunde Linie zeichnen indem du z.B eine Runde Auswahl erstellst und diese mit einer Kontur füllst.

Uups was haben wir denn hier, Antialiasing den du nicht haben möchtest .. einfach das Bild im indizierten Modus auf s/w reduzieren und zum Schluss wenn gewünscht das Bild wieder auf RGB umstellen um es kolerieren zu können.


----------



## zenturioxvii (3. November 2006)

danke für deine Hilfe!
Dann geh ich an die Arbeit


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. November 2006)

Du kannst auch mit dem Pfadwerkzeug einen Bogen zeichnen und diese Kontur dann mit dem Buntstift füllen.


Alex


----------

